# Bureau avec des piles



## titigrou (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me souviens d'une news il y a de cela presque deux ans je crois, qui présentais un logiciel, encore en développement, mais qui permettait d'organiser ses fichiers, et son bureau, un peu comme un vrai bureau, en faisant des piles de document.
Je ne parviens pas à remettre la main sur le nom de ce logiciel, qui je me rappelle, à l'époque, semblait très prometteur.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Ben nan, parce que tu ne pose pas la question au bon endroit : Tout ce qui touche à Mac OS, c'est soit dans "Mac OS X, si c'est d'origine "Apple", soit dans son sous forum "Customisation", si c'est d'origine tierce. Le Finder et ses déclinaisons alternatives, ça fait partie de cette catégorie, donc on déménage.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2012)

Il y avait un programme de ce type sous OS9 qui s'appelait HyperCard, il a été question d'en développer une nouvelle mouture pour OSX mais pas de nouvelle.


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2012)

Hello.

En tapant les bons mots-clefs dans Google, _"Mac Desktop 3D"_ par exemple, on a de suite la réponse
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140521/bumptop-pour-passer-le-bureau-de-votre-mac-en-3d


----------



## titigrou (13 Janvier 2012)

Ben justement c'est pas du tout BumpTop, je l'avais trouvé, mais c'était bien différent! 
Mais merci! ^^


----------

